

Inquisitio interrupta - squashing a MySQL connection-dropping bug - barneydesmond
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2012/07/inquisitio-interrupta/

======
darnaut
The analysis is all nice and dandy, except for being wrong. Interrupted reads
are retried, but only up to a certain amount which can be changed. The
(perhaps not so good) default is to retry one time.

------
felixge
Nice work tracking this down and supplying a good patch!

------
1SaltwaterC
You won two internets for fixing this one. Congrats.

------
srathbun
That's an impressive bit of debugging.

